# Chili Pepper- kidded! Trips, 2d, 1b! :D



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

So Chili Pepper is ready to roll, ligs were softening last night, and are gone this morning. So shes on stall lockdown until she kids. Shes came to us pretty much unhandled, so this may be a more difficult kidding to assist with. I am praying she will relax with the mama hormones flooding her.

Once again we have the camera up, and I THINK I figured out why people were having trouble with it. Something to do with how I was typing it out. So, give it a try and let me know if you can't see it. Otherwise, I will update through the day! Thanks!

http://greenskygoats.dyndns.org:8100/


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Chili Pepper(ligs gone, cam on!, and fixed I think)*

It keeps wanting me to log in....


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Chili Pepper(ligs gone, cam on!, and fixed I think)*

Yes, there is a "log in". But if you use the username of "guest" and no password you should be able to click on the live video button and see the crazy girl. Shes knocked her water over twice. I am ready to pull my hair out!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Chili Pepper(ligs gone, cam on!, and fixed I think)*

i did guest no password and got onto a black blank screen?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Chili Pepper(ligs gone, cam on!, and fixed I think)*

I got it up! :clap: Good luck! She looks really close!


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Chili Pepper(ligs gone, cam on!, and fixed I think)*

Freedomstar, perhaps make sure you use the right login for your browser? I know its so wierd... >.< Shes knocked the water over again. *facedesk* Shes just gonna have to wait until a little while. Shes booonkers in there.

Ashley, it will make me feel so good that you are watching!! ...also, it may be a rodeo... >.> If she has problems, shes likely to not enjoy our assistance. Booger. This is her second freshening, and she had a singleton before.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Chili Pepper(ligs gone, cam on!, and fixed I think)*

tried both. :scratch: 
I guess I am just not computer efficient enough.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Chili Pepper(ligs gone, cam on!, and fixed I think)*

I got on. I use internet explorer but the first time I used the username guest with no password and then clicked the login button at the bottom instead of the one at the top. :doh: 
When I got it right I had to install something on my laptop and it took me back to login once more...then it worked. :thumb: 
Poor girl looks so wide!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Chili Pepper(ligs gone, cam on!, and fixed I think)*

where is the goat?


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Chili Pepper(ligs gone, cam on!, and fixed I think)*

she kidded out. Holy mother she went fast once she got going. We had to wait outside, watching on the cam, until she got things REALLY rolling because she is such a nervous nellie. Then we went in once she was rockin'. Three kids, two does one buck. Very healthy and doing well, and so is mama! They are now in the stall next to the big one, with the nice heat lamp on.

The goats in the stall right now are two that are boarding with us...and supposedly due on May 4th...buuuut. The Nubians ligaments are soft as can be, and the ND's feel almost completely gone. It scares me a bit, since thats awfully early for all that I think. Both have some significant udders too. I will put pics up soon of the new babies, none the less!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Chili Pepper(ligs gone, cam on!, and fixed I think)*

Congrats on the babies! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Chili Pepper(ligs gone, cam on!, and fixed I think)*

Pictures, as promised!









Doeling, first out, very cute. Her back legs are still a bit wobbly despite SEing the mama, so she got a wee dose.









Second born, buckling (will be wethered)









Third, doeling. 

Hooray Chili Pepper!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait for pics! Also, I couldn't get it too come up either.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

:clap: AWESOME!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute...congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on 3 more. And yes they are cute. Hope all the other babies doing good.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

They are all doing well! ...you should come take Zipcord. O.O Hes become my escape artist, because he wants to be with me SO much due to being a bottle baby. I can't step into the yard without him slipping out of the nursery pen and bouncing over, the little bugger!  Oh, and heres a picture of Zips Quints, all in a baby pile last night!!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Those guys are just too cute! Congrats!


----------

